# canonrumors and nikonrumors



## dturano (Mar 25, 2012)

Are both sites owned by the same people? nothing wrong with it, more of curiosity? I actually decided to type in nikon rumors.com to see what came up.

While I would hope by my results its not I would be happy to find it was the same owners, it seems nikon rumors is a copy cat but a cheap copy, leading me to believe this site is more of a success to the owners/admins and they put there time in canon rumors.

Just a thought.


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm fairly sure that CRGuy has nothing to do with nikonrumours.

Although, has anyone noticed that nikonrumours.com and leicarumours.com look almost identical? (except that noone visits leicarumours, comparatively, because not many people can afford a leica i presume).

(Also, sonyrumours.com redirects to some other site, hasselbladrumours.com doesn't exist and pentaxrumours.com is a cybersquatter)


----------



## dturano (Mar 25, 2012)

I would assume, when one got popular alternate counterparts were expected. If one created the other it would be an acceptable business decision, but NikonRumors doesn't seem as well developed as cr.


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 22, 2012)

There's a Sonyrumors too. Kind of an empty site, though, given that their line of SLR's is a little under-developed.


----------



## seekn (Apr 22, 2012)

Honestly I tried to read nikon rumors a few times. I hate it. They layout is really really inconvenient to me. I much prefer CR - just so much more user friendly interface. Also the black and yellow at NR tends to give me a headache - it jumps from one dark screen to a really white bright screen - headache inducing after awhile.
+1 to CR


----------



## ScottyP (May 12, 2012)

Perhaps both sites ARE owned by the same company. Watch for gradually more and more anonymous postings on both sites, all advocating for a pay-per-view cage match or something. Bokeh Games?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 12, 2012)

Hey


Canon Rumors is the only site I have and it's completely independent of anything else.

Nikon Rumors, Photo Rumors & Leica Rumors are the same person. I've met him before, and he's a nice guy. We talk from time to time about things. 

I think SonyAlphaRumors, 43Rumors, Mirrorlessrumors are all the same person(s).


Thanks
CR


----------



## expatinasia (May 12, 2012)

seekn said:


> Honestly I tried to read nikon rumors a few times. I hate it. They layout is really really inconvenient to me. I much prefer CR - just so much more user friendly interface. Also the black and yellow at NR tends to give me a headache - it jumps from one dark screen to a really white bright screen - headache inducing after awhile.
> +1 to CR



I fully agree with this. I have been there a few times and it is not user friendly. I am sure there is a tonne of useful information on the site but I am sure they are loosing a lot of hits purely from a design perspective. I have nothing against black backgrounds but they are using the wrong forum software etc. At least the forums here at CR are pretty easy to get round and it looks cleaner.


----------

